# Donate each time you search



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There's a new search engine that donates a penny to your charity of choice each time you perform a search. It is www.goodsearch.com. 

Already, there are several golden retriever rescue groups signed up to benefit. I'm trying to spread the word so that others will follow suit.


----------

